# This years varnyard stock.



## matrix05 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else that has put a deposit on a varnyard gu was having trouble getting a e-mail response back from them on when they might be hatching and when they will be filling orders?


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 13, 2012)

matrix05 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else that has put a deposit on a varnyard gu was having trouble getting a e-mail response back from them on when they might be hatching and when they will be filling orders?



Yes I have put a deposit down (on march 19th) on a reg. b&w argentine. He told me that it would be June when they would be ready. He keeps them for 3 weeks prior to shipping them out or pick-up. It usually takes about 2-3 days for him to reply. Keep you emails short or bobby will not reply. For some reason he just does not reply if you ask more than 2 questions. For that I do not know why...???


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 13, 2012)

He told me June/July also when I put a deposit down about a month ago. And he probably doesn't answer a ton of question since those who ask a lot, are usually the indecisive, and it leads to a waste of time, a good majority of the time. I used to help run an online store, and that's just from my experience. If you have a lot of questions, giving him a call will probably work best.


----------



## matrix05 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> He told me June/July also when I put a deposit down about a month ago. And he probably doesn't answer a ton of question since those who ask a lot, are usually the indecisive, and it leads to a waste of time, a good majority of the time. I used to help run an online store, and that's just from my experience. If you have a lot of questions, giving him a call will probably work best.


Thanks guys! My e-mails were short but I understand he's probably busy as well, again I appreciate it.


----------



## james.w (Apr 13, 2012)

This just shows the kind of customer service that can be expected. Don't expect any different after you have received your tegu and have questions either.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 13, 2012)

I rarely got responses from bobby through emails, not the greatest but I have gotten better responses through phone calls


----------



## Dana C (Apr 13, 2012)

Just my humble opinion but it seems like there are a few adult Tegus for sale currently from Riplee and others. I for one bought an adult male last year and after we go to know each other we became best buddies. 
Varnyard sells nice Tegus. However there are other places that sell nice Tegus as well. I bought a CB Import Red last October who is turning out to be a really nice girl. 
If you buy an adult, you will need to socialize it but the time needed may be shorter. You won't have to go through the "terrible twos" however and the taming curve will or at least could be much shorter. There seem to be plenty out there.
My advice is to shop around. There are sellers with great reputations that sell very nice Tegus. Some are U.S. bred, some aren't but consider that if you buy a CB import, aside from potential parasite problems, which I haven't had, you can pick up a great pet in need of a good home. 
I for one have read about the horrendous customer service coming from Varnyard and would never buy a Tegu from him / them. I don't care what the excuses are, what the eccentricities are of Bobbie or any other seller. I want what I pay for, I expect timely communication both before an after the sale for anything I buy and especially an animal of any kind. 
For those of you that have put down a deposit, I hope you get what you pay for. Consider however, what you are paying for. You are paying for communication, a healthy sexed animal, and follow up help after the sale.
From everything I have read, much of that has gone missing.
Again, just MHO.


----------



## Teguzilla (Apr 14, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Just my humble opinion but it seems like there are a few adult Tegus for sale currently from Riplee and others. I for one bought an adult male last year and after we go to know each other we became best buddies.
> Varnyard sells nice Tegus. However there are other places that sell nice Tegus as well. I bought a CB Import Red last October who is turning out to be a really nice girl.
> If you buy an adult, you will need to socialize it but the time needed may be shorter. You won't have to go through the "terrible twos" however and the taming curve will or at least could be much shorter. There seem to be plenty out there.
> My advice is to shop around. There are sellers with great reputations that sell very nice Tegus. Some are U.S. bred, some aren't but consider that if you buy a CB import, aside from potential parasite problems, which I haven't had, you can pick up a great pet in need of a good home.
> ...



I also have to agree with Dana. I was in the process of ordering a black and white from Bobby but then I started to see and hear about the difficulty in response from him. I have to say, his Tegus are beautiful and I've seen lots of people happy with what they've bought from him but he's definitely not the only good breeder or breeder in general that you can find. I was browsing around on craigslist a few months back and I found I guy in my area that breeds Red Tegus. Communication with him has been excellent and I plan on picking up my baby from him in mid or late August. 

I would also have to say that a lot of people should look around. Always try Fauna, Craigslist, etc. You can find many other tegus that are just as healthy and beautiful as Bobby's, whether they are captive bred, imported, etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## matrix05 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Just my humble opinion but it seems like there are a few adult Tegus for sale currently from Riplee and others. I for one bought an adult male last year and after we go to know each other we became best buddies.
> Varnyard sells nice Tegus. However there are other places that sell nice Tegus as well. I bought a CB Import Red last October who is turning out to be a really nice girl.
> If you buy an adult, you will need to socialize it but the time needed may be shorter. You won't have to go through the "terrible twos" however and the taming curve will or at least could be much shorter. There seem to be plenty out there.
> My advice is to shop around. There are sellers with great reputations that sell very nice Tegus. Some are U.S. bred, some aren't but consider that if you buy a CB import, aside from potential parasite problems, which I haven't had, you can pick up a great pet in need of a good home.
> ...


I agree totally and I have no one to blame but myself as far as not doing a bit more homework on the subject as far as what I was getting for my money. I hope the tegu turns out much better than the service but I agree with the communication part as being a huge plus to have when you are running a business.


----------



## the_cw (Apr 14, 2012)

With Varnyard, any question I've sent him has been replied to in less than 2 hours. And I am verbose, too. This is no comment, necessarily, as far as his quality, but I'd like to put my 2 cents out there. The important part, as stated above, is to do your homework and determine what works for you.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a deposit down on one of Bobby's extremes and even when I was in the decision-making stage, he replied to my calls and emails within 24 hours. He's always been extremely helpful with me, and even answers my questions when I've forgotten to write down the answers the first time! (terrible, I know)
I'm not saying I know how he treats all of his customers or what have you, but I did extensive research on many reputable and even unknown local breeders, but I went with bobby. If you have trouble with him though, I would suggest tegu terra, the owner seems to have a ton of experience and good reputation. Fauna classifieds has some good tegus and some bad tegus, but they usually dont get for sale ads on their for tegus as fast as most other reptiles. Happy hunting!


----------



## tommylee22 (Apr 14, 2012)

Bobby called me a few times, gave me the run down on what's the best and followed up after I put my deposit down. I've not got my extreme yet but so far communication has been great. Now I'm not the kind of person that's going to bother him any sooner than he told me to expect my tegu. I'll send him an email mid May to see how things are going but not untill then as he told me May or Jun before my tegu will be ready. 

Another note, when I called him a couple time prior to making my deposit, he called back within a couple hours. So at this point based on my experience Bobby's serves has been great.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 14, 2012)

Please don't misunderstand, I haven't had any recent experience with Varnyard. I did however attempt more than once last year to discuss a deposit without a reply. Everyone is an adult here and can do as they please. I have read great things about other breeders and you should shop around as I suggested. I don't have anything against Varnyard personally but it appears that there were serious problems which were not addressed. 
Again, I for one would buy an adult or sub adult.


----------



## matrix05 (Apr 18, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Bobby called me a few times, gave me the run down on what's the best and followed up after I put my deposit down. I've not got my extreme yet but so far communication has been great. Now I'm not the kind of person that's going to bother him any sooner than he told me to expect my tegu. I'll send him an email mid May to see how things are going but not untill then as he told me May or Jun before my tegu will be ready.
> 
> Another note, when I called him a couple time prior to making my deposit, he called back within a couple hours. So at this point based on my experience Bobby's serves has been great.


I received my conformation number for my order and sent an e-mail back to him afterwards to make sure everything was good on his end of the deal and not one word. I will give him a call and try that but I am hoping if I got a conformation order number that all I will need to do is to send the rest of the money when they are hatched. I just like having my e-mails returned when a business transaction is in the works is all.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 19, 2012)

I tried to get a hold of Bobby a couple months ago via telephone and had no luck. I'm assuming he's just busy this time of year with the breeding and all?


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 19, 2012)

We should all send him an email to see who he replies to first. And then post the amount of time it takes him to reply for each one of us....NAh just kidding, seriously i am. I am sure he is busy, but when you claim you are the best breeder of tegus and when also he encourages you on his website to email and call him if you have questions and what not he should live up to it. Because based on what I am gathering of some ppl's experiences (not all now) they are not too impressed thus far, and the other fraction are satisfied, now to what degree I could not say. I have a deposit down as well for this season and have only had 3 out of 5 emails over a month and a half period answered and two of which were prior to making the deposit. All in all as long as I get a healthy tegu I will be satisfied or my money back within a reasonable amount of time(a week at most). On that note I have heard that in the past ppl have had a hard time getting their money back if no tegus are produced. For me i will not base my decision on hear-say(unless it is all negative I just wont bother) I base it off my experience and want to find out for myself because there is just no pleasing some ppl no matter what you do. I hope to give him a great review


----------



## spark678 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey its your money if your willing to take the chance. Im happy with my 2011 extreme from him. Poor communication though and feel bad for the people he did not refund the money (if its true) to or sent the wrong tegu.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 B&W male reserved and after recently hearing these things like people not getting their tegus OR money back I am really hoping I don't end up having any problems... He responded to me within a few hours or a day from what I remember, it was definitely not like I had to wait forever and he told me they'd be hatched and 3 weeks ready to go around June/July so I haven't talked to him since really.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully last year was an anomaly and you will get your new baby timely and in great shape. It sounds like his communication is much better so far.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 20, 2012)

probably doesn't want a repeat of last year's fiasco. unhappy customers = bad rep = no money! like i said though, i am very happy with his communication with me thus far, and i look forward to my extreme! i am also glad there are a decent amount of people throwing out their good experiences as well, it'd be rather unfair if only negative opinions got voiced without hearing all of the positive. lets cross our collective fingers that that whole thing was purely anomalous!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 20, 2012)

Last year was really crazy! I really hope he redeems himself this year. There is no doubting his tegus are amazing. I own two of his extremes and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## matrix05 (Apr 22, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Last year was really crazy! I really hope he redeems himself this year. There is no doubting his tegus are amazing. I own two of his extremes and couldn't be happier with them.



I went with him because of alot of positive reviews and some really good youtube videos of his gu's. I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation and I too want to give the benefit of the doubt. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## spark678 (Apr 23, 2012)

He is quick to respond and seems to only respond when it comes to taking a deposit. I too hope he comes around this season.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 24, 2012)

matrix05 said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Last year was really crazy! I really hope he redeems himself this year. There is no doubting his tegus are amazing. I own two of his extremes and couldn't be happier with them.
> ...



There may have been an explanation but he never refuted the claims nor did he provide and explanation. He was given the benefit of the doubt but never availed himself of it. I am sure he is a nice guy and his Tegus are beautiful. I spoke to him once or twice but that was a while back. Last year before I heard all the bad press, I wanted one of his and tried on many occasions to reach him and left several phone messages, all of which went unanswered.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, I also put a deposit on B&W. So far Bobby has emailed me back and has answered my questions within a day. Im really hoping theres no slip ups this year. Ive heard some things but not sure if they are just rumors. But have also heard he produces beautiful Tegus. (fingers crossed)


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 24, 2012)

his tegus do speak for themselves (and their wonderful owners care too!)


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there anyone here who had one reserved last year, but didn't receive on due to the terrible accident with the eggs? I'm a little worried that my information may potentially be lost, and I'll never get my 'gu


----------



## ReptileGuy (May 7, 2012)

bobby has told me that they would be ready to ship in July….but he wont respond to me about any information on if the gu's have layed already or about to lay, or even if they are incubating. He just won't respond. But if I ask him any other questions he responds within 24 hours.



hanniebann said:


> Is there anyone here who had one reserved last year, but didn't receive on due to the terrible accident with the eggs? I'm a little worried that my information may potentially be lost, and I'll never get my 'gu



I didn't reserve one last year as I was still researching for the one I reserved this year, but it looks like your not going to get your tegu. The worst part is he won't be giving anyone their money back :-/


----------



## Ujarak (May 7, 2012)

Last i talked to him ( a couple weeks ago) he had his second clutch of b/w just finnish laying and an one extreme clutch.


----------



## poke (May 7, 2012)

I guess I was one of the lucky ones last year. I ordered a extreme and a all american from him. Put deposit down probably 6 months in advance. Told me that the extremes usually hatch out first and 1 to 2 months later the all american. He emailed me when my extremed hatch. Then emailed me when the all american hatch. Said to be ready in a month to received both. He called me to make to arrangements on shipping date and I got my tegus the following week.

I did email him a couple times to ask some questions and he did get back to me in a couple days or so. But after getting the tegus I did email him one more time to ask a question and he never did respond back. Over all im happy with the tegus I got from him and the communication during the whole process minus after getting the tegus.


----------



## ReptileGuy (May 7, 2012)

Ujarak said:


> Last i talked to him ( a couple weeks ago) he had his second clutch of b/w just finnish laying and an one extreme clutch.



Sweet thanks!


----------



## new2tegus (May 7, 2012)

Okay,normally I don't respond to these, but here is a start. One, just give him a call and leave a message. Email isn't a sure fire thing, when I have talked to him he's been great, and his tegus speak for themselves. Also before you count him out, just do this. The accident with Florida adding the chloride, and this years customers,just saying its a hell of a lot of customers, and just assume more than half are new tegu owners asking will he/she wake up,what do they eat, and how big will they get,or how big an enclosure will be.


----------



## tommylee22 (May 7, 2012)

I put a deposit on a extreme back the 1st of March. Communication with Bobby has been nothing less than perfect! I emailed about a week ago asking a couple questions, first time I contacted him since march, he responded within a few hours. I kept my email short and to the point and the response was the same. I'm just not sure what I'm doing right but Bobby's been great.


----------



## Mcfly (May 8, 2012)

My experience has been the same as tommylees. Once Bobby even called me by phone to respond to an email. He's a very friendly and knowledgeable person and I couldn't imagine dealing with anybody better.


----------



## Jessiem (May 8, 2012)

I just talked with bobby this morning he put 62 black and white eggs in the incubator yesterday!


----------



## tommylee22 (May 8, 2012)

I cant wait to get my extreme!!!! one more month!!!!


----------



## HeatherN (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting mine too tommy, do you know how many he's got incubating atm?


----------



## LizardzRock (May 9, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> I'm getting mine too tommy, do you know how many he's got incubating atm?



Jessiem said:

I just talked with bobby this morning he put 62 black and white eggs in the incubator yesterday!

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=11295&page=3#ixzz1uOY1zztM


----------



## HeatherN (May 9, 2012)

thank you, but i was referring to the extremes. 


i read above that he put an extreme clutch in a couple weeks ago, just wondering if anyone following the giants had an update, poor bobby probably gets tons of questions a day about em


----------



## LizardzRock (May 9, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> thank you, but i was referring to the extremes.
> 
> 
> i read above that he put an extreme clutch in a couple weeks ago, just wondering if anyone following the giants had an update, poor bobby probably gets tons of questions a day about em





My apologies. I thought you were referring to B&W's since this is on B&W discussion...I should have read your post more thoroughly...I hope yours hatch soon and healthy as can be!!!! I am getting excited as well. I am sure Bobby cannot wait until this breeding season is over due to all the emails and calls he gets asking the same questions over and over and over...


----------



## HeatherN (May 9, 2012)

yes, my apologies for the derailment! I've been following this thread and forgot what category it was in lol. and unfortunately for bobby, i bet even in the off season he gets a lot of calls about people's tegus and whatnot, but i guess it comes with being one of the few CB tegu sellers.


----------



## Jessiem (May 10, 2012)

Bobby told me its first come first serve and some people have a deposit since last year. I made a deposit 3 weeks ago. As far as everything goes right with bobby I'll still get my black an white around July or so maybe just a couple weeks later than the people in front of me? Like there isn't a chance they'll all sell out and I'd have to wait a year is there?


----------



## larissalurid (May 10, 2012)

Jessiem said:


> Bobby told me its first come first serve and some people have a deposit since last year. I made a deposit 3 weeks ago. As far as everything goes right with bobby I'll still get my black an white around July or so maybe just a couple weeks later than the people in front of me? Like there isn't a chance they'll all sell out and I'd have to wait a year is there?



O.O OH CRAP! I'd be extremely upset if that happened. I put down a deposit about 4-ish months ago on one...does this mean I might not get him?!!


----------



## LizardzRock (May 10, 2012)

this thread really needs to end in my opinion (i know I have been a part of it) i just feel it is creating a sense of discomfort for ppl getting varnyard tegus when they should not be worrying. EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE

you will get your tegu if you put a deposit down. You secure your tegu with that deposit. The only way that I do not see ppl getting one that did put a deposit down is if something terribly went wrong with all of the eggs which is highly unlikely.


----------



## larissalurid (May 10, 2012)

alright, yea i agree this thread is making me worry lol. although it's also making me feel better being reassured everything will go well.

on another note, i was told they would be ready around june/july when they are about 3 weeks old as other people have stated. i'm not sure if there were other eggs laid since i dont know how many he usually produces so i might be wrong, but if the eggs were just laid very recently, then i'm assuming they might be ready more towards the end of august its looking like. isn't the incubation period around 40-60 days, plus the 3 weeks of them growing up a little before being sent out.


----------



## laurarfl (May 10, 2012)

<Moderator hat on> I disagree about ending the thread. This is what happens on Internet forums...people chat about things. If someone talked to Bobby and felt comfortable enough to put down a deposit, that's fine. If someone didn't talk to Bobby (or any other seller/buyer, person), then any information obtained is third-party information. But in the long run, we are all responsible for our emotions and reactions to whatever situation arises. As long as the thread isn't flaming, trolling, etc, then it's OK. 

<Moderator hat off> Personally, I would keep my communication limited to myself and my seller in order to minimize some of that worry. I'm prone to obsess and mull over things, so I try to watch myself and not feed into my own mental drama.  If a thread on a board or FB bothers me, then I have to just not read it anymore. OK, soapbox aside.  We all know that Bobby had issues last year, whatever they were. If someone put down a deposit, they must have spoken to Bobby. Just be patient and wait and see what happens. There's nothing you can do at this point anyway. 

And this thread wasn't directed at anyone and it wasn't personal. I hope everything I'm saying is coming across as neutral.


The incubation period is about 60-72 days. I think Bobby shipped mine out at 2 weeks. I got it very early Sept since it was a late Aug clutch.


----------



## LizardzRock (May 10, 2012)

I was not requesting to end it, I just was tired of seeing members that were starting to worry, no need for moderation. I think we feel the same. I was not bothered what so ever.



LizardzRock said:


> I was not requesting to end it, I just was tired of seeing members that were starting to worry, no need for moderation. I think we feel the same. I was not bothered what so ever.



I just put myself out there....jeez... this is me taking my foot out my mouth.


----------



## laurarfl (May 11, 2012)

Again....And this "post" wasn't directed at anyone and it wasn't personal. I hope everything I'm saying is coming across as neutral.



LizardzRock, you had noticed that the thread was getting an emotional feel to it. I noticed the same. What I was hoping to accomplish was to prevent an "ending vs not ending the thread" conversation from starting up so that the conversation would stay on topic about this year's Varnyard stock. That's all.  I certainly do not want to squash anyone's conversation...quite the opposite. People DO need to discuss things, but just not get all worked up about it. It really wasn't directed toward you, even though I was afraid it would sound that way. I posted two separate ways because I wanted to be 100% objective on one hand, and I also wanted to put myself out there as a forum member and fellow hobbyist on the other.


----------



## HeatherN (May 11, 2012)

i am an incredible worry-wort myself, one time i saw my dragons foot twitch and doubled her calcium for a week lol. but i agree that stressing over something we have no real say over is just extra pressure on us. the way i see it, I'm just excited to get an amazing animal!


----------



## william.l123 (May 11, 2012)

^Id like to add i too love my animals and have owned a few Tegus, but have never really reserved a baby from a breeder far off such as bobby i myself also very skeptical on this but i too cant wait to see him follow through with a new friend of his famous Extreme Tegu babys to my door i just pray and hope all goes well with him and delivering the clutches to us. All we can do now is wait :/


----------



## matrix05 (May 11, 2012)

Jessiem said:


> Bobby told me its first come first serve and some people have a deposit since last year. I made a deposit 3 weeks ago. As far as everything goes right with bobby I'll still get my black an white around July or so maybe just a couple weeks later than the people in front of me? Like there isn't a chance they'll all sell out and I'd have to wait a year is there?



Ok I am wondering Jessie did bobby tell you that he was going to fill orders that people have had deposits from last years tragedy because that wasn't what I was told. Maybe I am misreading what you are trying to say?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2012)

This is going to be my one and only post on this, I will not, nor do I have time to feed the trolls. I refunded over 14,000.00 last season on deposits, some chose to roll the deposits over to this season. There was not one person that was ripped off by me, or Varnyard Herps Inc. I do go by my Terms of Service that is on and always was on my website. There are some that did not want a tegu, changed their mind, I will not change my terms because someone changes their mind.

This forum has become a place for trolls to feed. One of your moderators got mad at me because I refused to sell to him after it was brought to my attention what was being posted by him here. I sold him a All American last season, and now he wanted a red, I will not sell to back biters. 

If you have a deposit with me, you will get your tegu this season, I have bred extra females and I have incubators full of eggs right now. The only tegus yet to lay are some of my reds and they are on nests and due to lay any day now. 

So please don’t think everything you read here is true and good, there are some that just have a need to start trouble, and have never tried to grow up.

If someone has any questions about any of this, feel free to contact me, and do not go by what someone else said or rumors. Varnyard Herps Inc. is not going anywhere!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 12, 2012)

_I just want to say I'm glad to finally See Something from You Bobby_


----------



## mattlagrone19 (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone on here sale blue tegus or know a good breeder that does


And thanks bobby. Can't wait to get my black and white from you. But remember its always gonna be haters when your at the top, just keep doing you.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2012)

Check out Wil (Captive Bred Creations) for blues.


----------



## matrix05 (May 13, 2012)

Ok I am going to ask that this thread be closed since I am the one that started it. I was just asking a general question and I in no way shape, form or fashion intended for it to get this out of control. I understand that Bobby is extremely busy and my original question has been answered so if a moderator reads this please close this thread so no one else gets the wrong idea or says anything that is in anyway inappropriate towards Varnyard Herps. Thanks and to Bobby Hill you have me deepest spologies for this getting as out of hand as it has.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 13, 2012)

It's informational, my vote is against closing it.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (May 13, 2012)

K thanks


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 13, 2012)

Holy cow! What in the world has happened in the past few years of my absence! I've known Bobby for 8 years now, and I will can say he will come through. Patience guys, patience.


----------



## Miles Dad (May 13, 2012)

mattlagrone19 said:


> Does anyone on here sale blue tegus or know a good breeder that does
> 
> 
> And thanks bobby. Can't wait to get my black and white from you. But remember its always gonna be haters when your at the top, just keep doing you.





Ryan at Underground Reptiles may have some Blues this year.


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2012)

I went back and read through the whole thread. I am being objective because I wasn't involved with Varnyard Tegus last year, and I don't have a deposit this year.

1. *I* am not going to close this thread, I'll let Josh or some of the "older" Moderators make that decision.

2. It is informative. It is an open discussion. People have relayed their experiences.

3. One of the best things about this thread it that has first hand information. People who are buying from Bobby posted and Bobby posted. I'm telling ya, deal with first had information. When it becomes a matter of so-and so told me that such-and-such said....it's usually downhill from there.


----------



## Dana C (May 14, 2012)

matrix05 said:


> Ok I am going to ask that this thread be closed since I am the one that started it. I was just asking a general question and I in no way shape, form or fashion intended for it to get this out of control. I understand that Bobby is extremely busy and my original question has been answered so if a moderator reads this please close this thread so no one else gets the wrong idea or says anything that is in anyway inappropriate towards Varnyard Herps. Thanks and to Bobby Hill you have me deepest spologies for this getting as out of hand as it has.



I don't have any first hand experience other than not getting returned calls but this threat would not have lasted this long if "the one and only post" would have come from Bobby last November. The thread would have died from natural causes / old age long ago had the forum gotten a cogent response from Varnyard in a timely manner.

You have nothing to apologize for. You are / were a concerned customer. Bobby Hill is a businessman and like all businessmen, needs to take care of his customers in terms of product delivery and timely communication. Being "really busy" doesn't cut it for me and shouldn't for anyone else in terms of rationalizing poor service from anyone wanting to sell you or me something.

Varnyard Tegus are really nice. The lines that are sold are very colorful and I have never heard anything bad about their health etc. Are they the best available? I don't know. Are Extreme's always much larger than other T merianae? No. Are AA's really stunning in appearance? Not in my opinion. Are Varnyard Tegus any more "tame" than other Tegus? Probably not. l have an import that is wonderfully docile and "tame" if you wish and would buy another. 

What I am trying so say is, Bobby Hill is not a Tegu Breeding God. He is a businessman period. No more and no less. All of you should expect no more or no less from any business owner, animal breeder / seller.


By the way, this thread or ones about the same topic were started last fall.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 14, 2012)

_It's pretty simple,.. either you like what he has and you choose to buy from him or you don't. Why make it any more complicated than it really is. Extreme, B&W, Blue, Red or what ever there are other breeders and other ways to get tegus.

If you like his stock then go for it, it doesn't necessarily have to come directly from him either. Since other people sell theirs from time to time.

If you don't then choose any one of the many other ways of getting one. 

We've all had costumer service issues, and there will always be issues. Unfortunately that's just apart of dealing with people, whether it's worked out in a timely matter or not you deal with it, what ever decisions you make and move on. _


----------



## HeatherN (May 14, 2012)

if I'm not mistaken, tegu terra breeds the blues as well


----------



## dgates08 (May 14, 2012)

People need to quit bashing Bobby, i can not think of a better way he could have handled the unfortunate event of last year than by personally calling and offering to completely refund of your deposit. People need to understand that breeding lizards is more difficult than breeding say dogs, there are many more uncontrollable variables involved. And take a look at it from his perspective, as a breeder myself, not only did he suffered a significant financial loss, but a personal loss, we take responsibility and pride in our animals.
Just be patient and he will deliver.


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2012)

I'm not seeing any bashing on this thread.


----------



## tommylee22 (May 14, 2012)

Well I'm an outsider looking in, This (Bobby Hill) extreme will be my first Tegu. I've researched and googled my butt off, the info I find leads me straight to Bobby Hill. I don't know him personally but if you do the research, watch the countless youtube videos and read the reviews, you will start to see the dif. in his tegus vs others visually from current owners. I'm one of those people that once I commit to buying or owning something I research the crap out of it. I've spent months researching these animals, this is what brought me to this forum. 

So Based on everything I've read and seen I feel you can say that Bobby Hill's Tegues are like the BMWs to Fords.. They all have 4 wheels and go from point A to point B but some just look/feel better doing it... 
You say this post isn't bashing Bobby but at the same time it's not helping him either. I'm hear researching Tegus, currently have a deposit on one and you guys are hinting to the fact that I might not get my Tegu or I might just never hear from bobby after I give him my money. Not cool and from what I've read on this post, the bottom line is, He had some problems last year right? He also contacted everyone offering them their money back, right? This year he's taking deposits, confirming you're payment? letting us know they are due Jun/July? what else do we need from him to know when and if we can get a Tegu? His website has a ton of care info plus all his terms of business. I say he's just not into answering the 10 page emails asking everything that's already posted on his site or repeated in his videos....

I could be wrong and he could just be a terrible business person but all seems normal to me when you pre-order something that wont ship till months later.


----------



## Skeetzy (May 14, 2012)

You took the words right out of my mouth. Literally every word. This thread made me somewhat nervous about putting a deposit down, when in reality it is exactly what you would get from any other pre-order. You pre-order the newest game from Gamestop, a major corporation, and all they tell you is when you can pick the game up, then call you the day before. You wouldn't expect anything more right? So why expect more from a busy man, that really has no reason to be judged. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## laurarfl (May 15, 2012)

Maybe that's why I don't think it Bobby-bashing. And it is not "you guys" ie, the forum, hinting that Bobby won't come through, it is a few people on a forum with almost 3,500 members. It could be helping him because all sorts of stuff comes out into the open. Look at what you posted, tommylee22. This is contributing to part of that research. When I buy something, I research, too. If someone has a negative rep or rating, I want to know why. Then I can make my decision about whether or not I want to do business with the person.

People have a right to express their opinions. If someone was unhappy with their PERSONAL transaction with Bobby, then they can post it and I don't consider it bashing. It is a review. Then others can choose to purchase from Bobby or not. I have a gorgeous B/W tegu from Bobby that I simply adore. She has so much personality and she is beautiful. I also had a red male from Bobby that was a beautiful tegu. I have had nothing but good transactions with Bobby and I have posted that experience on this forum, even when people said I was kissing up or defending him when he "ripped people off". I don't know the deal behind what happened last year. It wasn't my personal transaction, so I am not going to spread false information in the Internet where it can quickly damage someone's reputation. I wouldn't want to be treated that way, either.

I think there is one difference between a deposit on a live animal and Gamestop....the live animal.  There are just a lot of variables. So caveat emptor...buyer beware. That is not a personal statement against Bobby, just a fact of life when purchasing living animals. And I do agree that he is probably overwhelmed with emails. I haven't spoken with him in a while, but I can imagine that every time a thread like pops up, he gets slammed. And sure he answers questions when people inquire in the beginning. But if same people begin asking the same or obvious questions over and over, it is time consuming.

I really just like the way Bubblz put it... buy from him or don't.


----------



## Dana C (May 15, 2012)

This not about bashing or supporting. This and other forums are just that, a place to express ideas, recount experiences and seek or offer advice. 
How do you know that the problems that people reported didn't happen? Perhaps they were eventually resolved but when? Was communication handled in a timely manner by Bobby? No. Is that bashing? No, it is reporting

No one should look for affirmation of their buying decision after the fact here or anywhere else. Some really may have had a bad experience or not. I don't know one way or the other. 

As for the people doing the reporting, I think that for the most part, they were truthful. Are some "trolls". I am sure they are. Are there "me too" people on this forum? I am sure there are. 

Laura and Bubblz are right on. Buy from him or don't.


----------



## william.l123 (May 15, 2012)

^Agreed and hey well i guess if everyone wants and comes to an agreement, we could keep this thread open and going until we all recieve this years Tegu batch of all breds he has and post pics an show em off! lol and to decrease the number of re re calls Bobby recieves from half of you all regarding the cltches and how there going etc why not label one person the designated caller lmao. if i can recall one person already did mention he said some eggs were layed etc maybe continue in that path? Just a suggestion guys you either get with it or dont 
Lol Thanks


----------



## tommylee22 (May 15, 2012)

If this is reviewing a breeder then let those that were actually "ripped off" speak about their experience. Not those posting what they herd or what so and so said happened based on what they were told. I like the facts and only the facts. Laurarfl, you said "defending him when he "ripped people off"." then you say "I don't know the deal behind what happened last year". See I would never post something I know nothing about respectfully when it effects someone's business. When I research, I read into those that have direct experience with a supplier, bad or good. 

My point in my last post was that I'm getting a lot of hear say about this Breeder and no one is speaking up with actual experience other than a returned email or phone call.

So is the point of this thread to say Bobby may or may not be quick to reply to your emails if at all or return your calls? Some are not getting responses and some are? Also to clear up the talk about last year, can anyone say they never got their money back and or Tegu? This is what I've been looking for throughout this thread. My goal in reading this thread was to get an idea as to, Will I get my tegu? Is this breeder a dirty business man? That's it...

And again I say I have no relationship and or am I trying to defend Bobby in no way, I'm only defending my research and all the facts I've read around this breeder. Why diminish the reputation of a breeder that may in some if not most opinions be the best CB breeder of these amazing animals. I sure would hate for him to loose business and eventually stop breeding all together based on what someone told my buddy that was told by someone else who...... yes I'm going to say it might be a breeder trying to get a leg up on the competition. Hate me if you want but I know business as I work for one of the largest retailers in the world, it is a dog eat dog world in this economy.


But hey on a positive note!! Lets all for sure post our new arrivals when they get here and also comment on how well and or not so well this breeder shipped our animals. Their health/quality and so on... So lets for sure keep this thread going. Hey who knows, in the end we may get everyone's questions answered.


----------



## tresh (May 15, 2012)

I'm actually going to post here and say that I got a tegu from Bobby last year. His communication was excellent until we got our tegu. He took the time to talk to my husband for quite awhile about our baby, and when she was shipped, she came in excellent health and we were happy as can be. 

Now, we did try to contact him when we had questions later, but emails were not answered. Which is fine, because we were nervous pet owners asking questions that had been asked a million times. THat's how I ended up finding this forum, and finding more people who know what they're talking about. 

But as a breeder, and a seller, he did okay by us. So, that's one decent review of him. 

And our bratchild Ammy is 38 inches as of today, and still growing and shedding and eating me out of house and home. His tegus do breed healthy beautiful babies, I'll grant that.


----------



## laurarfl (May 16, 2012)

Tommylee22, I think you just joined recently. There were quite a few threads on this subject last year during breeding season. A lot of people did post their negative experiences. Threads were closed, some people probably don't feel like rehashing it all over again, some people may have left the forum. I think one or two threads may have been deleted because it got so out of hand. When I posted my favorable experiences with Bobby, I was criticized. The words I posted that you just quoted were words thrown at me. I have never accused Bobby of ripping anyone off. Those are the words of others and I apologize if it sounded as if I said it. When I post now, and when I am talking about reviewing a breeder or how someone is being portrayed, this thread is so much tamer than what was being posted. 

In time, people will get tired of this thread. Bobby's tegus will hatch out and he will send them out and that will be his current status. 

I'm not sure, but I think there is still a Business Review forum. We should probably be placing a review there.


I wanted to reply to the rest of your post.... haven't had coffee yet lol

Y'know, I am a typically naive person who looks for the best in all people and is truly shocked when they do something mean. I don't know if that is a character asset or flaw yet.  There could be rival breeders out there bashing Bobby and starting rumors or people he doesn't get along with. I can think of a couple that Bobby himself told me he doesn't care for and I don't think that is a big secret. the reptile hobby is a pretty cut throat place sometimes. That's why I always tell people to get first hand information, don't believe everything on the Internet, and get a second opinion. You have a valid point there.

People always post their new arrivals and I think this year will be no exception! I got a few eggs incubating myself that I'm rather excited about. The positive will flow, I think it will work out OK. It's just that some time has to pass.


----------



## william.l123 (May 16, 2012)

^very well said. what breed of reaptile do u you have yourself brewing in the mix? lol will you or anyone else here be attending the Repticon this year in July those are always great. last time i went to the daytona they had more Hoppers and insects then Reptiles lmao. 

And yes let us all post our new buddys when they get here i myself am very syked about seeing and owning an Extreme, i would also like a baby blue and Majestic breed they look insane! but ill go big first and recieve the extreme firstly unless any of you have these hatching as well?  buy them all


----------



## HeatherN (May 16, 2012)

man im gonna post my new tegu's pics to deathhhhh....


----------



## laurarfl (May 16, 2012)

I have redxb/w tegus, red beardies, cresties. I'm gonna call my tegus "Tangerines" because they breed out high orange. Just kidding...seriously...just kidding. I wanted Wil to read that.


----------



## Wil (May 16, 2012)

Tangerines??? Put me on the list, I want to be the first on my block to have one. Haha


----------



## Dana C (May 16, 2012)

Dude, my grandmother and I are producing Tangerine Lemon Yellow crosses. We are going to a show and sell them for $10,000 but I going to take one hunting with me this weekend first.......

I am sooooo bad. Sound horribly familiar? LOL


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I have redxb/w tegus, red beardies, cresties. I'm gonna call my tegus "Tangerines" because they breed out high orange. Just kidding...seriously...just kidding. I wanted Wil to read that.



I have some too, from when Bert bred them in 2005, 2006 and 2007, and mine came straight from Bert, Tell me how majestic they are, I kind of like the name "Tangerines" better,. 

Here is one staright from Bert, I guess I should have bred them, knowing the value of them now......

[attachment=4338][attachment=4339][attachment=4340]


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2012)

Here is hook, the hybrid offspring I kept from the last clutch. I bred the same parents this year. The female is from Bobby, lots of orange. Bobby, I don't know how valuable they are. I think the extreme is still holding its own as well as the blue.


----------



## william.l123 (May 17, 2012)

That Orange on the bellys look Sick!


----------



## Johnnydr (May 17, 2012)

As a lot of people have said, he is very hit or miss. I love my '11 AA and he even replaced an injured animal for me. I'd say my end result has been positive, but I can definitely tell you that he does not like long emails and if he picks up the phone it's hit or miss.

But if you DO get him on the phone he will talk your ear off sometimes! 

I would love another Gu eventually.....I'll only be going Varnyard if he steps it up this year.


----------

